# 510 Connectors



## The Golf (3/7/14)

Hey wondering if anyone has 510 connectors forsale. Or taps I could but borrow or use


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/7/14)

The Golf said:


> Hey wondering if anyone has 510 connectors forsale. Or taps I could but borrow or use


I have such a tap not willing to sell but you may certainly make use of it.


----------



## The Golf (3/7/14)

Awesome thank you. Ill make contact as soon as im ready. Thank you sir


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/7/14)

The Golf said:


> Awesome thank you. Ill make contact as soon as im ready. Thank you sir


Sure dude I'm a pm away.


----------



## RezaD (3/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Sure dude I'm a pm away.


 
The coil master strikes again......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/7/14)

@GazzaCpt,if i may ask,what tap sizes are those, M7 X0.5mm and?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/7/14)

Just the 510 thread its M7 but the pitch is 0.5mm so they not popular here in SA so none of the engineering supply shops stock the things. I bought this one from @johan who had a few he brought in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Just the 510 thread its M7 but the pitch is 0.5mm so they not popular here in SA so none of the engineering supply shops stock the things. I bought this one from @johan who had a few he brought in.


I see thank you,actually just found the thresad discussing the initial buy.
so that would be the internal,what die fits the external threading,like for mpt3 fitment


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/7/14)

Necris said:


> I see thank you,actually just found the thresad discussing the initial buy.
> so that would be the internal,what die fits the external threading,like for mpt3 fitment


Ego threading is a M12 die not sure of the pitch. @johan or @devdev could possibility help here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ego threading is a M12 die not sure of the pitch. @johan or @devdev could possibility help here


 
No idea what's the pitch.


----------



## Necris (15/7/14)

from what i have found now it looks like M12 x0.5,
will do some more reading


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/7/14)

Necris said:


> from what i have found now it looks like M12 x0.5,
> will do some more reading


If you seach on ecf there are a few threads dedicated to threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (8/10/14)

i see a gap in the market here.
I wonder how much moneez i can make if i bring in like 10 000 000...........*stroking imaginary beard*


----------



## DoubleD (24/2/15)

So does anyone in the western cape have a m7 x 0.5 tap and die? I need it for my atomics and FDV 510 connector.


----------



## DoubleD (24/2/15)

So does anyone in the western cape have a m7 x 0.5 tap and die? I need it for my atomics and FDV 510 connector.


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

This?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> This?



Yes thats the tap, is this one yours Andre? And do you have the 'die' aswell?


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yes thats the tap, is this one yours Andre? And do you have the 'die' aswell?


Nope, just the tap.


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> Nope, just the tap.



Okay, so next question is, would you mind tapping my FDV 510 when I come around to pick up the KUI?


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Okay, so next question is, would you mind tapping my FDV 510 when I come around to pick up the KUI?


Not at all, as long as you do the tapping - I do not even know which is the right side up on that doohickey.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> Not at all, as long as you do the tapping - I do not even know which is the right side up on that doohickey.




 @ "doohickey" - Literally LOL'ed 

Thank you Andre, you rock mate


----------

